# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  La Samanna troubles

## andynap

This speaks of an island wide problem

From The Daily Herald

50667C16-2292-476C-B69C-FC47066E8541.jpeg
4DC2B396-3EE2-4B84-B458-5780D591DA6A.jpeg

----------

